# It Ain't Flat Boys and Girls



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Just go to the west end near Woodys. No tops this morning. Looks maybe fishable. Strong east southest wind. Gonna give it a go. If I get beat up to bad, I'll hit the SLP flats.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I am on the road. That is not really what I wanted to hear!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Absolutely a no go. Tide super high with a ripping current down the beach. Waste of time unless u hit the flats. Standing in shin deep water my bait bucket was pulling me down the beach. I am hard core and will fish the surf when it's rough but fishable. This is not that. 
I'm headed to the flats.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

****!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## walkinwader (Jul 17, 2012)

**** the bad luck.....what to do

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Forecast for Saturday has degraded as well. Plus I just noticed we are starting a full moon. The surf becomes uncomfortable to fish in during this time for me.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Good luck. Hope you find em.


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm glad you posted this. Makes me not feel so bad about coming into work today!


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Heavy G said:


> I'm glad you posted this. Makes me not feel so bad about coming into work today!


I would like to agree but it sucks sitting in the office looking outside while there are people getting a line wet even if they are not catching anything. Just being at the coast with all the sites and sounds are worth it for me.


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Oh that blows. Good luck at the flats. Seen some solid reports from over there recently. Should be decent. Good luck and let us know how you do


----------



## Dylandelgado1987 (Jun 5, 2016)

Caught 2 at SS this morning on artificial. Surf was horrible, I quickly called it quits.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Flats paid off. Report to follow. Surf is flattening back out


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

nice stringer. the flats have been productive this year so far. whadya catch 'em on?


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Surf was bad but fishable. The fish were there. They would only hit live bait, nothing artificial.
















Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

gigem87 said:


> Surf was bad but fishable. The fish were there. They would only hit live bait, nothing artificial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. I don't know where you were but at Woodys it was not fishable at 5 o'clock this morning.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

HoustonKid said:


> Nice. I don't know where you were but at Woodys it was not fishable at 5 o'clock this morning.


Surfside, Access Road #5 at the cell tower. Got in the water a little after 6 am. Current was hard left to right. Sporty waves.

Big thanks to @walkinwader for getting out of the surf and taking the picture of me and the big bull red. I measured it right at 40", took 20 minutes or so to land on my trout rod. Wadded up my croaker hook bad. Battle royale in that rough surf!


----------



## tx8er (May 19, 2015)

I'm glad others thought it was a bit sporty. I was worried I had become a wuss in my advancing years.

Of course I had picked this trip to be my first attempt with a fly rod. The reports the past couple of days were encouraging so I said " Now is the time grasshopper, enough casting practice just go fish."

Got down to west end by Jamaica Beach last night around 7. Wind out of the N maybe 5-8mph, water was a nice color but sandy. Birds working and bait busting everywhere but just out of my reach. I've worked up to about 70' with the 8 wt but in those conditions could only manage about 50'. So I just stood there getting beat up hoping some pods would come close enough to reach. Over the next hour I had three shots but no takers. The bait busting up was a small fish, couldn't tell if they were shad,mullet, or .... but it made me wish I had paid the $ 8.00 each and bought a couple of bait fish patterns.

Back this morning at 6, wind switched to ENE 10-12 with same activity except much closer in. Out I go and quickily hook up. Sz 4 clouser in pink/white. A couple of little jumps and a cluster f#c! of line mismanagement and I net it. When it was jumping I'm thinking ladyfish but when I got it in it was smooth sided. I thought ladyfish had some scales. About 15' long and skinny. Walked it in for a photo, first on fly, and back it went.

The photo of the wader is funny because he had been about 75 yds to the east when I hooked up. By the time I CPRed he was right where I had been. Not another rod in sight in either direction. I watched him for a bit with no action and the birds were gone so I figured mission accomplished, no more of that surf for me and headed to the bayside behind GISP to try the 6 wt. Missed two strikes, lost a small trout at the net and landed a juvie flounder. Much more relaxing than fighting that surf.

For those reading who may have considered the fly rod, give it a try. Somewhat challenging but if I can do it anyone can.


----------



## walkinwader (Jul 17, 2012)

gigem87 said:


> Surfside, Access Road #5 at the cell tower. Got in the water a little after 6 am. Current was hard left to right. Sporty waves.
> 
> Big thanks to @walkinwader for getting out of the surf and taking the picture of me and the big bull red. I measured it right at 40", took 20 minutes or so to land on my trout rod. Wadded up my croaker hook bad. Battle royale in that rough surf!


Your welcome buddy. Next time we meet up let's make it not so sporty....feel like I got whooped. And no bites.....oh well lots of casting practice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## walkinwader (Jul 17, 2012)

HoustonKid said:


> Flats paid off. Report to follow. Surf is flattening back out


Way to go find em. Have to get together and hit the flats one day...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------

